# My new crowntail!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

here is a picture of my new crown tail beta I just got today!!! (sorry for the bad qaulity all i had on me was a camera phone)


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks pretty damn good to me! Take some more pics when you have your better camera too! So we can really see the quality!


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wow, he looks amazing! =3


----------



## kobietta (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome betta !!!!


----------

